

Source-diving as a system administrator - gdb
http://blog.ksplice.com/2010/07/source-diving-for-sysadmins/

======
jolan
Great article. Even with these tips in mind, it's not always easy. I've seen:

\- environment variables changing the behavior of the program

\- load-dependent pthreads issues (can't reproduce on unloaded dev machine)

\- shell scripts silently failing to do important things (liking kill off the
old processes; but there's a check to not spawn if it's already running)

\- config files that looked fine (realize that there's a case sensitivity
issue in 1 out of 5 of the config files)

~~~
nuxi
> \- environment variables changing the behavior of the program

But have you seen them abused as "additional" parameters to a function?
putenv() by the caller, getenv() by the callee, rejoice!

------
kunley
Excellent article. The ksplice fellows are extraordinary hackers w/ good
practice!

~~~
woodall
I saw that "0 reboots" and had to go check them out. Wouldn't you know, it's
free for Ubuntu Destop!

\- <http://www.ksplice.com/pricing>

------
niels_olson
Great stuff. More like this, please.

~~~
wallflower
This other ksplice article was fascinating in how it went from command line to
object code to memory addresses.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1458147>

